# rehab visits



## mcamp (Apr 11, 2012)

Our gastroenterologist has been asked to round on a patient in the IP rehabilitation unit of the hospital. The patient has a DX of DJD, Cirrhosis of liver 2ndry to Hepatitis C , and Hepatic Encephalopathy. His condition requires us to round on him daily. We are charging subsequent hospital care codes 99231-99233. When the patients condition became critical yesterday (transfer regarding transplant) we charged one hour critical care 99291. 
Does anyone know if the series 99231-99233 codes are accurate for daily rehab visits?
And if there is a cap on specialist visits in the rehab unit? Have heard some ins companies only pay for a vs q other day. I have not been able to confirm this. I have placed a call to the insurance companie and awaiting a reply.


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 11, 2012)

The subsequent hospital care codes are correct; we use these for our inpatient rehab hospital.  As for the specialist question...I've never heard of there being a limit, but the insurance can probably answer that best


----------



## mcamp (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you! You are right! Just got to talked to our area rep today and she agreed. The series 99231-99233 is correct. She stated that she has never heard of a cap on the visits either. Thanks again


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 12, 2012)

You're quite welcome


----------

